# Yellowstone Village vs. Jackson Hole Racquet Club?



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2007)

Given the choice, which would TUGgers pick? Any recent experiences at Yellowstone Village? It's got a lower TUG rating than the Jackson Hole resort, in fact the lowest rating of the possibilities near these 2 national parks. Anyone know which is easier or more difficult to get, more or less common to show up in RCI for summer?

We haven't been to Yellowstone or Grand Tetons yet, but would like to see both. We do like to be near park entrances if that's what we're going for. We probably wouldn't spend much time in our unit, no amenities needed, but like cleanliness and comfort.

Thanks for advice!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2007)

Laurie, I've not stayed in either of these resorts, so I can't speak to their quality or amenities.  But I have spent a lot of time in both towns.  If you're interested in spending your vacation time at the resort, choose whichever meets your needs.  But if I were going to choose one, I'd pick Yellowtone Village, hands down, regardless of its accommodation.  I'd choose it simply because of where it's located.

West Yellowstone is the town right outside the park.  The west entrance into the park is located on the eastern edge of town - right THERE, in the heart of everything.  It's a 14 mile drive from that entrance to Madison Junction, and from there, you're just a relative few miles from the park's main attractions.  As I recall, Old Faithful is 17 miles from Madison Junction.  So that means it's 31 miles from West Yellowstone.

Jackson Hole is a lovely town, with a character and history that warrants it as a vacation stop all on its own.  During my last weeklong trip to the area, I spent four days in Yellowstone, and three days in Jackson Hole.  The problem with JH is it's quite a ways south of the southern entrance to Grand Tetons Park, which is adjacent to the southern edge of Yellowstone park.  So to get from JH to Old Faithful, for example, you'd need to drive north all the way through Grand Tetons, then drive the rest of the way north through the southern part of Yellowstone.  It can take several hours to get anywhere.

Check the park maps on their website, to see where things are located within the parks, then make your choices.  For me, West Yellowsone will always be my base camp for any Yellowstone/Tetons trip.

Have fun,
Dave


----------



## Laurie (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Dave - I did confirm Yellowstone Village but am still on the 24-hr grace period, so if anyone else has first-had experience there, please chime in.

Would back-to-back weeks in West Yellowstone and Jackson Hole (if I can get one) be a good idea, given how big Yellowstone is? Or could we see the best parts of Grand Tetons on a day trip from West Yellowstone - during a peak summer week?? Or might traffic congestion be too much of a slow-down?

Grand Tetons looks really really gorgeous, and we like to walk/hike (half-day easy to moderate hikes - not full-day, not too strenuous, no mountain-climbing tho) and do photography.


----------



## Steve (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

If you can get back to back weeks in West Yellowstone and Jackson Hole, that would be a fantastic trip!  I used to own two weeks at the Jackson Hole Racquet Club and, although I have sold my weeks, I continue to vacation in the Jackson Hole/Grand Teton/Yellowstone area.

Grand Teton National Park is simply gorgeous and well worth several days.  It has many, many relatively flat hiking trails with striking vistas of the lakes and mountains.  You cannot adequately enjoy this park on a day trip from West Yellowstone.  If you're unable to get an exchange into Jackson Hole, then it would be well worth it to rent at one of the timeshares there or stay in a hotel for a few nights.  You could also stay at one of the lodges within Grand Teton National Park.  

As Dave mentioned, the location of West Yellowstone is ideal for exploring Yellowstone.  But it is not a good base for the Tetons.  In addition, Jackson Hole is a much more interesting town than West Yellowstone.  Jackson Hole has excellent art galleries, fine dining, shopping, the Snake River, alpine slide, rodeo, Grand Teton Music Festival (outstanding summer symphony), many cultural offerings, etc.  In contrast, West Yellowstone is a backwoods outpost.  It has Bear Country, an Imax theatre, a little summer theatre, and a museum...but it's very spartan compared to Jackson Hole.  Both are fun places, however, and together with Yellowstone and Grand Teton, make for one of America's premier vacation destinations.

Steve


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2007)

Steve has it absolutely right.  I start my visits in West Yellowstone, using it as a base camp to tour the park to see the sights of Yellowstone, then I end that part of the trip by transiting the park and heading out the south entrance.  You'll then enter Grand Tetons from the north end, and a drive south through Tetons to Jackson Hole will give you great views of the river, the lake, and the mountains to the west.  From Jackson Hole it's an easy drive to all areas of Grand Tetons park, and those great hikes Steve mentioned.  Both towns have their appeal, and both are worth visiting.

Ask at the resort desk in Jackson about where to see wildlife up close and personal.  Some off-highway side roads can bring great surprises.  We sat alongside a farmer's pasture in the hills east of JH and watched a herd of about fifty bison grazing in the late afternoon setting sun.  The views of the bison, the open pasture land, and sweeping views down the sloping valley toward the mountains to the west made for spectacular pictures.  Another day, on a drive on a backroad heading back to Jackson after visiting another local town, we came within ten feet of two moose grazing in a stream.  They could care less that we were taking their pictures, which tells me they were used to tourists being around - most moose are pretty shy.  It was very cool.

One place in JH not to be missed is the Museum of the West, on the highway just north of town.  It features incredible artwork and sculptures done by western artists.  It literally made the flora and fauna of the area come to life in a way that was fascinating.  Well worth a few hours of your time, in a beautiful setting.  There's a reason Harrison Ford lives in Jackson Hole.  

Have a great trip!

Dave


----------



## Laurie (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok... looks like I've got my back-to-back exchange   - or almost so, with an extra nite in-between - thanks so much for all the advice!

This is for July (we'd have preferred pre-prime, but this is what popped up) and I know crowds and traffic can be intense. On the other hand, I think we'll overlap at least 1 music festival and maybe 2, so that's the upside.

Next question: any more suggestions for specific spots to visit in/near both parks slightly off the beaten path, to escape the crowds? jeepguynw, I like your idea of driving some back roads, outside of the park I assume - we'll try that.

I see there's a summer lift operating from Jackson Hole area, do zillions of people take that up for day hikes, or are there enough miles of scenic but not-too-difficult trails up there that we can find some breathing room?

And - any specific advice for the extra nite, decent and with nice views but doesn't break the budget? (I hate to spend much more per night than an average timeshare!) We've had both good and bad experiences inside National Parks.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2007)

I think the lift you're talking about is at Snow King?  That's right on the south edge of town, and the views from there are spectacular.  Hiking from the top of the lift would certainly be a good way to spend some time.  But be aware - the terrain is pretty steep, and it goes up quite a ways.  We were there in late June, and the lift wasn't crowded at all.  

We stayed at a hotel room in Snow King with a direct view of the lift.  I made sure we were too busy doing other things to take the lift (it had something to do with me not wanting to embarass myself by screaming like a ten year old girl on the way up the mountain due to a ridiculous fear of heights...  LOL!)  I wish we HAD taken the lift.  Next trip there I'll take the lift, even if I have to bite down on a two by four to stifle the sound of my shrieking.  :hysterical: 

The room at Snow King was nice, if a bit small.  The decor was all western timber-frame bedposts and such.  Very rustic, in an uptown way.  You might check them out.  Not sure how to get the best rate for a night.  I think I used Orbitz or something at the time.  But I'd definitely stay there again.  http://www.snowking.com/default.aspx

About the most crowded parts of JH we experienced was restaurants serving breakfast.  They were all packed, no doubt by visitors and locals who came from all directions to eat in town.  Parking at that time of day was a bit scarce, but the food was worth the effort.

The back roads where we saw the moose was on the way from Teton Village back to Jackson Hole.  Ask around town to find out what locals think are the best roads to try.  It's all good there, and many folks are into outdoor activities.

Two weeks sounds like a fine trip.  You'll love it!  Oh, and to correct my earlier post, the correct name of the museum is the National Museum of Wildlife Art.  It was absolutely awesome.  http://www.wildlifeart.org/

Dave


----------



## Laurie (Aug 4, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> I think the lift you're talking about is at Snow King?  That's right on the south edge of town, and the views from there are spectacular.  Hiking from the top of the lift would certainly be a good way to spend some time.  But be aware - the terrain is pretty steep, and it goes up quite a ways.  We were there in late June, and the lift wasn't crowded at all.
> 
> We stayed at a hotel room in Snow King with a direct view of the lift.  I made sure we were too busy doing other things to take the lift (it had something to do with me not wanting to embarass myself by screaming like a ten year old girl on the way up the mountain due to a ridiculous fear of heights...  LOL!)  I wish we HAD taken the lift.  Next trip there I'll take the lift, even if I have to bite down on a two by four to stifle the sound of my shrieking.  :hysterical:


Actually I was looking at Bridger Gondola, from Teton Village, which goes up to 9095' - but you don't ride in an open chairlift, it's probably easier on the nerves, so maybe you want to start with that one! www.jacksonhole.com/info/jh.gondola.index.asp

Thanks for info on the Snow King chairlift as well, I see there's a trail at the top, this is exactly what we love to do!


----------



## chellej (Aug 4, 2007)

The extra night you could book in yellowstone park - the rates are very reasonable but you do need to book early.

Roosevelt in the north has very rustic cabins but there is a stagecoach/dinner ride from there that is a lot of fun.

My favorite is the old Inn at Old Faithfull.  They have common baths, lots of creaks and squeaks but it has so much character.

Yellowstone lake is supposed to be very nice - I have stayed at the cabins but not the hotel - it is the most expensive accomofdations in the park.

The canyon area is one of the prettiest areas of the park and the cabins are very comfortable

Grant village seems to be a little off the beaten path - it is motel type accomodations and are very comfortable

Mammoth village is in the NW corner of the park iand is in an area with lots of hot springs - this was my least favorite of the parks lodging

Another possibility is to spend the odd night in Cody which is on the NE edge of the park.  The museum there is great and worth the trip.


----------



## chellej (Aug 4, 2007)

*Things to do in Yellowstone/Island Park*

This is a list I complied for another Tugger - 

Things to do:

Warm River for feeding fish & flyfishing
Cave Falls - This is at the southeast edge of yellowstone - Access to the park is by foot only here but if you have some hikers or fishermen, Bechler meadows is great. Cave falls is nice for a picnic. These are not far from Ashton.

Upper and lower Mesa Falls - this is a loop that you can drive

Big Springs - You can rent a canoe at Mack's Inn & they will drop you at Big springs & you float backdown to Mack's Inn. There is also a historical house at the Springs which is very interesting to go through.

Sawtelle Peak - you can drive to the top and the views are amazing. One year there was still snow in July - my kids thought that was really cool

There is a loop that goes to Hebgen Lake and there is a park service site were there was an earthquake - I think it is called Quake Lake - It is a reallly nice drive & stop at the info center.

Bear World just north of Rigby - this is sort of a drive through zoo

West Yellowstone - Yellowstone Museum, Imaxx, Grizzly Center & lots of nice little shops.

In Yellowstone:

Old Faithful

Mud Pots

Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone - yellowstone falls, artist point - this is my favorite part of Yellowstone

They have a cowboy cookout that leaves from Roosevelt - Great steaks & all the trimmings - you get to it by stagecoach or horseback

Hayden valley for wildlife watching.

You can expect to see Moose, Bison, Elk, Bald eagles, Coyotes, wolf, Black bear and occassioally grizzley bear.  You can always tell because there will be traffic jams when wildlife is spotted & everyone pulls over for pictures.

North east of the park is Cody and if you have time it is worth a trip
South of the park is Teton National Park and Jackson Hole - Also worth a trip.

If you have fly fishermen - the south fork is a short drive from Island Park - you can also fish in Harriman state park which has tours of the historic Harriman Ranch (railroad Tycoon) and it is also known for the Trumpetor swans.  The resort (Island Park) arranges a dicount horseback ride at harriman & also discounts on the Imaxx & grizzly center in West Yellowstone.

You can also fish in Yellowstone - they have maps when you get the permit of where you can fish.  My husband likes the Madison River.

If you do drive up from Salt Lake, stop at the lava fields north of Blackfoot - it is very interesting - you can see the dormant volcanoes in the desert (It is high plains desert) .  West of there about an hour is craters of the moon National Monument.  The INNEL also use to have an exhibit on the first nuclear reactor - but I don't know if they still allow access to the site or not.



Also checkout www.yellowstoneassociation.org - they offer some neat classes & have lots of literature as well - it benefits the park as well


----------

